# nude santa



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Cheers Dave, although a bit near the knuckle.


Subject: Fw: Fwd: Fw: NUDE SANTA/Adults ONLY













--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Adults only
NUDE SANTA ----- 




Scroll down to see the nude Santa

*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*



For crying out loud. Act your age. There is no Santa !


Sometimes I just can't believe you!!! 



I just knew "YOU" would be here.lol 
Keep Rockin'


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And for the disapointed, I knew you would have a peek too.
Merry Christmas

Dave p


----------

